# How often to deworm?



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Asked this on a different forum and got this as an answer:


> If you are feeding raw you should deworm monthly...


I thought that seemed silly because freezing kills most worms doesn't it, and you'd think the immune system boost from raw would help guard against worms.
So how often do you worm your dogs?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't worm them, ever, unless they get worms. 

Do people think the raw food dogs eat is full of worms?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I never worm my adults - they never show sign or symptoms. I have wormed 2 puppies out of two different litters. The rest of the litter was fine. We use homeopet dewormer


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

The thing is... worms and parasites are held in the "gut" of animals in general I've not de-wormed Tobi since we started raw and last time we were at the vet (2-3 weeks ago) they did a routine stool and found nothing. I don't feed the gut of animals to Tobi, When he gets whole prey he even steers away from it, when he had a rabbit there was a pile of intestines and the stomach left on the floor.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Tobi said:


> The thing is... worms and parasites are held in the "gut" of animals in general I've not de-wormed Tobi since we started raw and last time we were at the vet (2-3 weeks ago) they did a routine stool and found nothing. I don't feed the gut of animals to Tobi, When he gets whole prey he even steers away from it, when he had a rabbit there was a pile of intestines and the stomach left on the floor.


That is true - come to think of it, the last time my dogs had worms was over a year ago, way before we started raw food.

Edited to add: It takes a man who doesn't have any insecurities to call himself a FURMOMMY! That's a great signature.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

As needed. Which hasn't been for over a year.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I've never done it in the time I've had Deeken- never needed to. He has routine stool samples and all come back excellent. I work for a vet who strongly promotes raw feeding and we have clients worm only as necessary.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

When I first get them as puppies if they test positive for them. Never again afterwards.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I have yet to deworm my girls on raw, they have biannual fecal tests done, and have been clean both times


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Louis' old vet went overkill with giving dewormers. The last time was when we were dogsitting my friend's new rescue, who we found out later had worms. Our old vet just gave Louis dewormer 'just in case.' I didn't know any better, it was something like his 3rd deworming in 6 months.

Anyway, that was the last time...we have since switched to a vet who supports raw. He didn't even mention anything about worms. All he had to say was that Louis looks great. His last fecal was fine, as usual. I'll worry about worms when they come back positive.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I see no need to give dogs unnecessary medications when they most likely don't have any problems. I'm a firm believer in checking stool samples FIRST before giving out meds if and when they are needed.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> I see no need to give dogs unnecessary medications when they most likely don't have any problems. I'm a firm believer in checking stool samples FIRST before giving out meds if and when they are needed.


Yea, our old vet would take the fecal sample, then give us dewormer to administer after we got home, even though Louis' sample came back negative. :doh:


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

OMG - I have a Rottweiler that will be 13 in February (wormed when I got him at 4 mths), an APBT that will be 11 in NovemberThey go in every year for a worm-heartworm check etc check, and their rabies shot ( I have NEVER had to worm them. They have been on raw all of their lives.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Mine are on Advantage multi for heartworm prevention, but it also gets hook,round and whip worms. So, I guess mine are getting it monthly need it or not.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Cliffdog said:


> Asked this on a different forum and got this as an answer:
> 
> I thought that seemed silly because freezing kills most worms doesn't it, and you'd think the immune system boost from raw would help guard against worms.
> So how often do you worm your dogs?


My question is...are we suppose to freeze all meat before feeding??? I have fed Yogi fresh chicken from the store several times without freezing first.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

frogdog said:


> My question is...are we suppose to freeze all meat before feeding??? I have fed Yogi fresh chicken from the store several times without freezing first.


No that is perfectly fine! LOTS of us will feed fresh! And remember, as Bill reminds us, most of the stuff that you buy from grocery stores has been frozen already once!:wink:


----------



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't worm Jake either, he will be if he needs it but so far he hasn't.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Never. Unless the fecal comes back positive.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I find it ironic that most of us would never dream of deworming without worms, and yet we do exactly that with heartworm medication.

I'm not going to stop giving the heartworm meds, but I definitely feel like a hypocrite.


----------

